# Need a new pressure washer



## human_being_5546 (Nov 9, 2020)

I have a small, 2000 psi 1.4 gpm pressure washer, and I do some work for people. (It's mostly just people asking me if i can do some pressure washing for them. I use a 15 inch surface cleaner. Not only does it leave the stripes from overlapping, it leaves a whole ton of dirt and circles behind. I am pushing it nice and slowly, sometimes even incredibly slowly, and it leaves lines. I know I need a better washer to solve this problem. I can't really use detergent either because the tank is broken. It is the highest psi electric pressure washer i can find, and I know I have to switch to gas. I need a decent priced one, and I would like a pretty quiet and efficient one. Does anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Simpson with a Honda engine. Something in the 3200-4200PSI range: https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=simpson+honda&sortMethod=sortBy_priceLowToHigh

This refurbished Briggs & Stratton 3200PSI with a Honda GCV190 is the same unit I purchased earlier this year for $279.99 delivered and I've been VERY happy with it: Murray 3,200 PSI 2.4-GPM Gas Pressure Washer with Honda Engine | eBay
Here's a link to more photos and a video of it in action: Briggs & Stratton (Murray/Craftsman) Honda-Powered...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

human_being_5546 said:


> I have a small, 2000 psi 1.4 gpm pressure washer, and I do some work for people. (It's mostly just people asking me if i can do some pressure washing for them. I use a 15 inch surface cleaner. Not only does it leave the stripes from overlapping, it leaves a whole ton of dirt and circles behind. I am pushing it nice and slowly, sometimes even incredibly slowly, and it leaves lines. I know I need a better washer to solve this problem. I can't really use detergent either because the tank is broken. It is the highest psi electric pressure washer i can find, and I know I have to switch to gas. I need a decent priced one, and I would like a pretty quiet and efficient one. Does anybody have any recommendations?


use a soap injector. and tsp is a good soap.


----------



## human_being_5546 (Nov 9, 2020)

@tabora The pressure washer looks great! Have you tried it with a surface cleaner yet? Because that is what I would be using it for.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

human_being_5546 said:


> Have you tried it with a surface cleaner yet?


I have not... The nozzles work fine for me. I have a HF rolling stool I use with it now to keep the fatigue level down and have done 2 decks, a granite patio and walkway, a boat, several pieces of OPE, windows and roof overhang areas on my cottage.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

those hover washer units work to loosen up the trash well..
you still need to float the trash off with good soap and a strait wand.

and the best advice on the power washer is to get a higher gpm unit.
and 4000 psi and 4 gpm works well.
click here for a hot water washer trailer unit
and the good soap below;
and click here for TSP soap
you can use a hand sprayer to pre soak with the tsp.


----------



## human_being_5546 (Nov 9, 2020)

@iowagold The trailer cleaner looks great........ I just don't have 8000 bucks to throw around. My price range is about 300-500. I would get a 4000 psi 4.2 gpm from DeWalt if I had that kind of money. 
@tabora Ok, that's fine. I have seen reviews of it using a surface cleaner, so I think it should do really well.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the hot water is killer fast when doing the clean stuff..
so if you bid a job.
it takes less time and materials (water, soap).

we get in to oil removal after a hose breakage on large equipment.
the trailer hot system is fast for sure.
and you can take your own water with you for remote washing.

there is 2 of those units in the fleet.


----------



## Thomas D (Dec 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> Simpson with a Honda engine. Something in the 3200-4200PSI range: https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=simpson+honda&sortMethod=sortBy_priceLowToHigh
> 
> This refurbished Briggs & Stratton 3200PSI with a Honda GCV190 is the same unit I purchased earlier this year for $279.99 delivered and I've been VERY happy with it: Murray 3,200 PSI 2.4-GPM Gas Pressure Washer with Honda Engine | eBay
> Here's a link to more photos and a video of it in action: Briggs & Stratton (Murray/Craftsman) Honda-Powered...


Lowe’s: PRIOR service members get 10% off with my Lowe’s card.
HD only for RETIRED service members.


----------

